# How do I test for 'paper out' on local printer?



## michaelrmgreen (Feb 27, 2013)

I've got an old HP LaserJet 4v printer on the parallel port of the system. I'd like to query it for a 'paper out' condition. Mr. Google is no help. Does anyone know how to do this? Or even if is possible? Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 27, 2013)

The parallel port even has a line just for paper out, pin 12.  But I don't know if lpt(4) detects that or if there is a way to read it.


----------



## kpa (Feb 28, 2013)

It does know about it but it looks like it's just used as a generic error condition, in other words paper out condition just tells the driver and the users of the device that the printer is not ready.

/usr/src/sys/dev/ppbus/*


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Feb 28, 2013)

How would I test for a 'printer not ready' condition?


----------

